# Spammails verschieben (lassen)



## Mr.Portman (2. Feb. 2008)

Ich würde gerne die erkannten Spammails in einen anderen Ordner verschieben lassen, weiß aber nicht so recht, wo ich das machen kann.

Wenn ich das recht verstehe, kann ich ja Mailregeln auf dem Server ablegen.
Müsste dann in etwa so aussehen:


```
:0:
* ^X-Spam-Status: Yes
.SPAM/
```
Nun,... ich weiß nur nicht so recht, wo ich das ablege. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruß


----------



## Mr.Portman (2. Feb. 2008)

Ich habe das nun wie folgt gelöst:

*/root/ispconfig/isp/conf/procmailrc.master*

```
{MAILDIR_COMMENT}MAILDIR=$HOME/Maildir/
{MAILDIR_COMMENT}DEFAULT=$MAILDIR
{MAILDIR_COMMENT}ORGMAIL=$MAILDIR
{QUOTA}
INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.mailsize.rc
{QUOTA_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.quota.rc
{ANTIVIRUS_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.antivirus.rc
{MAILSCAN_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.local-rules.rc
{MAILSCAN_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.html-trap.rc
{SPAMASSASSIN_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.spamassassin.rc
{AUTORESPONDER_COMMENT}INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.autoresponder.rc

### User-Filter
INCLUDERC={PMDIR}/.filter
```
Im Userverzeichnis KANN der User nun eine Datei *.filter* anlegen:

```
:0:
* ^X-Spam-Status: Yes
.Junk/
```
Sollte die Datei .filter NICHT vorhanden sein, scheint das dem Mailverkehr keinen weiteren Abbruch zu tun, Mails kommen trotzdem an.

So, nun bin ich ein Stück glücklicher.


----------

